# Teichrosen



## Elfriede (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Annett,

endlich habe ich meinen PC wieder und werde mich in den nächsten Tagen auch einmal mit meinen Seerosen melden. Bis auf die Tropischen blühen bereits alle und ich musste schon an die 20 abgeblühte Knospen abnehmen.

Seerosen habe ich bekanntlich ja reichlich (meistens zu reichlich) im Teich, Nuphar japonica hingegen nur zwei, deshalb hat mich eine Blüte dieser Pflanze heute besonders gefreut und ich hänge gleich ein Foto an.


Anhang anzeigen 43992


@ Eugen,

was ist denn aus Deiner Grünen Maid geworden?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros an alle Seerosenfreunde
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

*****

Wegen so einer Teich-Rose (Mummel) überleg ich auch schon einige Zeit hin und her. Man müßte mehr Platz (im Teich) haben..... 

Zusatz: Die ersten Beiträge dieses neuen Themas stammen von hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21823


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,

__ Teichrosen geben im ganz flachen Wasser oder in einem Kübel auf der Terrasse recht interessante Blattpflanzen ab. Sie bilden dann Schwimmblätter an kurzen Stielen, und stapeln sie übereinander. Das sieht aus wie eine tropische Blattpflanze. Am besten funktioniert es mit Nuphar advena und Nuphar japonica.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Werner, 

das ist eine sehr interessante Information, ich möchte diese Art der Teichrosenhaltung auch einmal ausprobieren. Wie groß sollte denn so ein Topf oder Kübel sein? Und wieviel Wasserüberstand braucht sie?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> das ist eine sehr interessante Information, ich möchte diese Art der Teichrosenhaltung auch einmal ausprobieren. Wie groß sollte denn so ein Topf oder Kübel sein? Und wieviel Wasserüberstand braucht sie?
> 
> ...




da ich ja auch gern experimentiere und die Liebe zu den Minis entdeckt habe, schließe ich Elfriede an.
Allerdings bräuchte ich dann noch eine N. advena   oder N.japonica

Kennt jemand jemanden, derwo sowas verkaufen können täte


----------



## Elfriede (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo Eugen, 

N.advena habe ich bei Werner gesehen. Meine N. japonica habe ich ungewollt vor Jahren als Falschlieferung erhalten, ich weiß nicht mehr genau von wem, aber sicher nicht von Werner. Sie gefällt mir inzwischen aber sehr gut, weil die Blüte im Verblühen einen sehr schönen, roten Blütenboden zeigt, allerdings blüht sie bei mir äußerst selten. Zu dem Vorschlag, den Werner beschreibt, dürfte die N.advena durch ihr schönes Blattmuster aber attraktiver aussehen. 

Leider habe ich meine zwei Nuphar japonica vergangenen Herbst stark reduziert und die Seitensprosse alle abgenommen und kompostiert. Schade, denn um damit zu experimentieren, hätten sie für uns beide gereicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblüte(n) 2009*

Hallo,

die Teichrose sollte in ein Gefäß mit ca. 40 - 50 cm Durchmesser gesetzt werden. Über den Rhizomen muss mindestens 10 cm Wasser stehen (dann ist die Winterhärte in sehr kalten Gebieten aber nicht gegeben), höchstens 30 - 40 cm. 

@ Elfriede: bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Nuphar japonica nicht von mir war? Ich hab die nämlich auch in der Sammlung.


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Werner, 

Du bist gemein - immer dieses anfixen.....  


Wieviel Platz (Oberfläche) brauchen denn die vers. Teichrosensorten? 
Also gerade das von Dir hier angepriesene Prinzip.... 

In der 30cm Zone hätte ich nämlich noch ein wenig Platz vorm Ufergraben. 
Ich liebäugel ja mit der Nuphar pumila `Variegata`, aber dafür fehlt mir die richtige Tiefe. Habe nur in der richtigen Tiefzone (ca. 1,2m) noch Platz.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Werner,

danke für den Hinweis zur Topfgröße und zum Wasserüberstand, damit steht meinem Versuch nichts mehr im Wege. Probleme könnte es bei mir allerdings mit der Temperatur geben. 

Vielleicht war meine N. japonica wirklich von Dir, so genau kann ich mich auch nicht mehr erinnern. Ich hatte Pflanzen  für 20cm Wassertiefe bestellt und konnte das Rhizom keiner Pflanze aus meiner Bestellung zuordnen. Ich pflanzte es also in 20 cm Tiefe und hatte plötzlich eine Pflanze im Teich, die ihre Blätter übereinander stapelte, wie von Dir neulich beschrieben. An der Blattform konnte ich sie schließlich als Nuphar identifizieren und versenkte sie im tiefen Wasser, wie im Teichpflanzenlexikon angegeben. 

MIt Dank und lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

hallöle

in zwei meiner 6eck-Kübel werden Teichrosen einziehen.
In den dritten kommen Ableger des Forumslotos.

Sobald ich in den Besitz der Teichrosen gelange ( vielleicht noch diese oder nächste Woche  ), werde ich loslegen.

Und ja, es kommen dann auch Bilder.


----------



## Doris (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Huhu

Na das ist doch ein Thema welches mich auch interessiert.
Da ich  bei Spaziergängen immer die Augen offen halte wo ich denn noch was für unseren Teich finden kann, habe ich im letzten Jahr auch Teichrosen in der Hase entdeckt. Nun ja... mittlerweile versuchen sie  bei uns im Teich zu wachsen. (natürlich vor dem Einsetzen im letzten Jahr vorher gründlich desinfiziert).
Sie sind jedoch sehr mickrig, aber das mag dann ja auch wohl an dem Topf liegen, in welchem sie stecken? Um welche Sorte es sich handelt weiss ich natürlich nicht, 
Die Teichrosen in der Hase haben  ihre ersten Blüten aus dem Wasser stecken und meine quälen sich immer noch mit den Blättern rum 
Kann ich denn jetzt noch die Teichrosen in einen grösseren Topf setzen? Und schadet es den Rhizomen wenn sie zwischen Steinen stecken, die das herausrutschen verhindern?


----------



## Eugen (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hi Doris,

wo liegt denn dieser "Hase" begraben ? und kann man am TT sein "Grab" mal kurz besuchen. 

Nuphar ist kein __ Lotos, also denke ich,dass man sie jetzt noch umtopfen kann.
Funzt bei Seerosen ja auch.


----------



## Doris (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hi Eugen

Klar kannst du die "Hase" besuchen beim TT. Die Hase mündet in den Alfsee... ist also gar nicht so weit weg 
Na, dann werde ich doch mal zum WE versuchen, die Teichrose in ein grösseres Gefäß zu setzen.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Servus Doris

Ich hätte ja auch ein bisserl Substrat (so viel halt wie in den Topf gehört) und Wasser der "Hase" mitgenommen . Zum auffüllen des verdunsteten Wasser hätte ich dann Leitungswasser genommen. So verdünnt sich dann das Wasser und die Teichrose gewöhnt sich eher ans Leitungswasser 

Ist die "Hase" eher ein kaltes Gewässer  Könnte ja auch am mickern der Pflanze liegen, denn im Topf wirds sicher wärmer sein 



> Die Teichrosen in der Hase haben ihre ersten Blüten aus dem Wasser stecken und meine quälen sich immer noch mit den Blättern rum



Wie du siehst, um die gleiche Bedingungen zu schaffen .......


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Edit:


> Zum auffüllen des verdunsteten Wasser hätte ich dann Leitungswasser genommen.


Statt Leitungswasser wird es besser sein Teichwasser zu nehmen


----------



## Doris (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hi Helmut

Naja, die Hase ist ein eher fliessendes Gewässer... aber ob sie nun ein eher kaltes Gewässer ist, weiß ich nicht. 
Hatte die Teichrosen lezten Sommer erst in einem Maurerkübel untergebracht... da hat sie sogar noch etwas geblüht - haben auch schon die eine oder andere Pflanze aus der Hase bei uns im Teich... die wachsen allesamt...
Vielleicht liegts auch daran, daß das Rhizom der Teichrose im Schlamm gesteckt hat als ich sie rausgezogen habe und bei uns hat sie eben nur das Teichwasser.. ohne irgendwelchen Dünger. Habe eine von den beiden mittlerweile im Pflanzenfilter stehen, aber dort wächst sie noch bescheidener als die im Teich. Werde evtl. noch mal ein Bildchen machen wie sie so aussehen.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Servus Doris

Meine hat auch nie geblüht  ...
und ich hatte sie aus einer Gärnterei 
Keiner hier bekannten Gärtnerei, sondern einer aus dem Bezirk Baden bei Wien

Bild liefere ich nach.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

So jetzt das Bild
 

:sorry das es etwas gedauert hat, mußte erst meiner Externe Festplatte Leben einhauchen :crazy


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Eugen,

wirst Du N.advena oder japonica in Deine schönen Sechseck-Kübel pflanzen? Ich freue mich schon auf Fotos. 

Leider sitzen meine zwei Nuphar japonica in 2m und 1,60m Tiefe, es ist also nicht so einfach,  sie nach frischen Austrieben zu untersuchen. Ich habe aber zwei winzige Pflänzchen im Teich gefunden, die aber eher von einer Nuphar lutea stammen dürften, die ich vor Jahren einmal erfolglos in den Teich gepflanzt hatte. Diese zwei kümmerlichen Pflänzchen habe ich vor drei Tagen in einen großen Kübel gesetzt und werde einfach einmal abwarten was daraus wird.

Hoffentlich hat  Deine Katinka II keine weiteren, trockenen Blätter bekommen.

Meine Grüne Maid steht bereits wieder vollsonnig, denn der  schattige Terrassenplatz hat  ihr auch nicht gefallen. Wahrscheinlich bekommt ihr aber einfach das Klima hier auf Paros nicht.Trotzdem aber treibt sie laufend neue Blätter, bringt aber die Stehblätter nicht richtig hoch.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede

@all,
Euch allen viel Glück mit den Nuphar-Experimenten.


----------



## Doris (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Huhu

Jetzt mal Bilder von meiner Teichrose
Da man die Teichrose die im normalen Teich wächst nicht so wirklich gut sehen kann wenn sie im Wasser steht, habe ich sie mal kurz fürs Foto herausgenommen.

   

Das eine Blatt an der linken Seite (re Bild) sieht ziemlich abgekaut oder abgefault aus.

 
diese hier steht im Pflanzenfilter 
auch kurz an die Oberfläche geholt. Wobei die Blätter irgendwie stabiler wirken. Vielliecht liegt es ja auch daran, dass sie sich noch nicht so weit entwickelt haben.
​


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> wirst Du N.advena oder japonica in Deine schönen Sechseck-Kübel pflanzen? .




  wenn ich heuer noch welche bekommen sollte


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Doris.

Ich spiele hier, wie auch im anderen Thema nur ungern die Spielverderberin..... 

Unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Hase ein ganz normaler Bachlauf, wie fast jeder andere in D (also Allgemeingut) ist:

Schau mal nach, welchen Lateinischen Namen die Teichrosen haben (Mein Tip: Sie fangen mit N an) und dann schau anschließend in die Liste, welche Arten unter besonderem Schutz in D stehen. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anlage...e_der_nach_BArtSchV_gesch.C3.BCtzten_Pflanzen

Zusätzlich möchte ich aus diesem WORD-Dokument zitieren.


> 6.	Welchen Schutz genießen die besonders geschützten Pflanzen ?
> 
> Es besteht ein *Zugriffsverbot für die Entnahme aus der Natur* sowie für ihre Beschädigung in der Natur; *Es ist verboten, wildlebende Pflanzen der besonders geschützten Arten oder ihre Teile oder Entwiklungsformen abzuschneiden, -pflücken, -graben,   aus- oder abzureißen,*
> zu beschädigen oder zu vernichten. Wer hiergegen Verstößt, begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit; geschieht dies mit Vorsatz und gewerbs- oder gewohnheitsmäßig, liegt sogar eine Straftat vor.


Im Klartext heißt das, man darf eigentlich noch nicht einmal Samen solcher Pflanzen aus der Natur entnehmen. 

Die Natur ist kein Selbstbedienungsladen, auch wenn die "sooooviel davon hat". 
Das haben wir Landwirte in den Augen der Zwiebelklauer auch..... 
Wenn jeder aus der Umgebung sich seine 30-50kg jährlichen Eigenbedarf :crazy auf unserem Acker holen würde, hätten wir nichts mehr zum Verkaufen=Leben.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Eugen,

ich dachte, Du könntest noch diese oder nächste Woche loslegen. Was kommt denn nun in die Sechseck-Kübel?


@Doris,
wie tief steht denn Deine Nuphar im Teich? Ist es eine Nuphar lutea oder eine andere Sorte? Willst Du eine davon auch außerhalb des Teiches (nach Werners Angaben) in einem Kübel kultivieren wie Eugen und ich?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*


Mission Nuphar kann starten. 
am SA sind die beiden Teichrosen gekommen.
Ich war zwar im kalten Norden unterwegs,aber was solls.

Eine hat ein Riesenrhizom, armdick 

Wenns Wetter hält mach ich heut abend mal Bilder und versuche auch,die beiden in den 6eck-Kübeln rein zu bekommen.


----------



## Eugen (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Rhizom von Nuphar advena

 

Das Einpflanzen hatte gestern abend ein heftiger Regenschauer verhindert.

Dann starte ich eben heute einen neuen Versuch. 

Das Rhizom von N.japonica ist kleiner,das geht sicher rein.

In den 3. Kübel kommt dann Katinka jr.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Eugen,

wie hast Du das große Rhizom der Nuphar advena gepflanzt,- verkleinert?
Gibt es schon Fotos von den drei neuen, bepflanzten  Sechseck-Gefäßen?

Bei mir klappt es mit der Bepflanzung von Kübeln außerhalb des Teiches überhaupt nicht, weder mit Nuphar- noch mit Lotospflanzen, es ist einfach zu heiss hier für die Pflanzen, auch wenn ich sie beschatte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Für Elfriede und alle anderen
ein kurzes Update nach gut 4 Wochen :



 .....  

 .....  

 

Ich glaub,das wird was.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Eugen,

ich habe Dein Update zu Deinen Sechseck-Pflanzungen erst soeben entdeckt und bin sprachlos, besonders die Advena betreffend.

Von meinen kleinen Nuphar-Pflänzchen lebt eines zwar noch im Kübel außerhalb des Teichs, aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht, dass es sich doch noch entwickelt, es sei denn, es überlebt den Sommer. Ab September haben die Pflanzen hier wieder bessere Wuchsbedingungen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

kurzes Update

N.advena



 

Leider versuchen sich immer wieder __ Nacktschnecken an den Blättern.
Wenn sie noch jung sind hängen sie über den Kübelrand und sind für die Viecher erreichbar.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Eugen,

die rasante Entwicklung Deiner N.advena ist für mich kaum zu fassen. Mein noch lebendes Pflänzchen im Kübel hat zwei Blättchen von höchstens 5 cm Größe.

Meine Nuphar japonica im Teich blüht jetzt schon das dritte Mal etwa 10cm unter Wasser, sie bringt die Blüten einfach nicht hoch und auch ihre Blätter sind kleiner als gewöhnlich,- Nährstoffmangel?

Leider sind mir von der Blüte unter Wasser keine besseren Fotos geglückt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

Hallo Elfriede

ich war gestern abend nochmals im Garten, nachdem ich bemerkt habe,dass das letzte Bild doch schon einige Tage alt ist. 

Hier also der Stand vom 16.08.2009 :

Nuphar japonica :  

 ..  Alle 3 Sechseckkübel : 

 

Und ein Ausschnitt der neugestalteten Teichecke :


----------



## Eugen (22. März 2010)

*AW:  Teichrosen*

News von den Teichrosen !

Ich war gestern am Lotosernten und hab auch gleich mal nach meinen Teicrosen geschaut.
Sie blieben ja über Winter in den Kübeln.
Sie waren zwar verpackt,aber man weiß ja nie.

Die N.japonica ist ganz schön gewachsen.
Die N.advena bekam ich kaum raus. 
Die hatte bereits so starke Wurzeln,dass ich das Substart erstmal rauspulen mußte.
Aber guckt selbst :


----------

